# HELP...1yr Bullmastiff Boy Afraid of Most EVERYTHING.....



## BullmastiffLVR (Nov 10, 2012)

Major is our 3rd Bullmastiff so we know they are head strong, but my baby is afraid, of anything different he sees or hears. The way most dogs act with a storm is how Major is with lots of things. While he isn't too bad at home (he is comfortable) we have been going to our lake house for the past 3 weekends and this last one has been the worse. He now refuses to go on the deck, or in the main house, if I don't have him on his leash he will get spooked by something and run up to the car, like he wants to go home. We have another dog who loves the lake and swims so I thought she would show him the ropes but he is such a scaredy cat. I thought he would love it there. I feel sad for him that he is in a state of anxiety so often. I have tried to show him that a jacket or a hose are no threat but if he gets spooked, ears go back, tail between the legs and he takes off. Any suggestions?? Please!!!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

This sounds like more than just an isolated behavior issue. Have you spoken with your vet about it?


----------



## successjustclicks (Jun 7, 2013)

How long have you had Major? Did you get him as a puppy? Has the behavior changed over time? how long has he been fearful like this....lots of questions.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

What did you do to socialize the dog? Did it have any training? I'm always leery when I hear someone say the word baby for what's probably a 150 lb dog.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

BullmastiffLVR said:


> Major is our 3rd Bullmastiff so we know they are head strong, but my baby is afraid, of anything different he sees or hears. The way most dogs act with a storm is how Major is with lots of things. While he isn't too bad at home (he is comfortable) we have been going to our lake house for the past 3 weekends and this last one has been the worse. He now refuses to go on the deck, or in the main house, if I don't have him on his leash he will get spooked by something and run up to the car, like he wants to go home. We have another dog who loves the lake and swims so I thought she would show him the ropes but he is such a scaredy cat. I thought he would love it there. I feel sad for him that he is in a state of anxiety so often. I have tried to show him that a jacket or a hose are no threat but if he gets spooked, ears go back, tail between the legs and he takes off. Any suggestions?? Please!!!


He may have a fearful nature (or a health issue). 

If its just being fearful, I would look into doing (or having someone help with) counterconditioning and general confidence building.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Has he always been like this? Is this something new?

If it's new, vet visit now. Fearfulness is a symptom of hypothyroidism, it could also be a pain issue. With big breeds, the hips would be my big worry.

If it's long standing, vet visit sometime soon and counter conditioning. There are medications for dogs with anxiety, like Prozac. (They call it something else for dogs, but it's the same drug.) At least have the conversation soon so you and your vet are on the same page.

Below is a video of counter conditioning. This dog freaks out about wind in the face, but it can be applied to anything- garden hoses, decks, cars, other dogs, whatever.


----------



## Bob8890177 (Aug 14, 2021)

Hello I see your post is from 2012 did u resolve the problem with your bullmastiff..? Cause I have 1 and he is the very same he is afraid of anything that is new or specially new people.. could u please help


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm afraid the original poster hasn't been on this forum since the day they posted this thread eight years ago. I'm closing this to further replies to avoid confusion, but urge you to start your own thread about your dog so that our currently active members can offer any advice and support they can!


----------

